# cardiorenal syndrome with acute kidney failure only



## amydar (Jan 9, 2014)

My interpretation is the ICD-9 book leads you to code 404.91 when coding cardiorenal syndrome, even if CKD is not documented (and would not be coded).  Cardiorenal syncrome can cause acute kidney failure in a patient that does not have chronic kidney disease.  This is under currently under review at my place of employment and would appreciate any feedback.
Thanks


----------

